# /dev/cd* and /dev/dvd* links no longer getting created

## curmudgeon

This is something that worked fine "forever."

Then all of a sudden, the links for the optical drive aren't getting created at boot.

I assume this is something to do with udev, which I don't understand at all.

I haven't changed the optical drive or the following file:

```

$ ls -al /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-cd.rules 

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 789 2010-02-28 14:20:53 /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-cd.rules

$ dog /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-cd.rules 

# This file was automatically generated by the /lib/udev/write_cd_rules

# program, run by the cd-aliases-generator.rules rules file.

#

# You can modify it, as long as you keep each rule on a single

# line, and set the $GENERATED variable.

# DVD+-RW_SDVD8820 (pci-0000:00:1f.2-scsi-1:0:0:0)

SUBSYSTEM=="block", ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:00:1f.2-scsi-1:0:0:0", SYMLINK+="cdrom", ENV{GENERATED}="1"

SUBSYSTEM=="block", ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:00:1f.2-scsi-1:0:0:0", SYMLINK+="cdrw", ENV{GENERATED}="1"

SUBSYSTEM=="block", ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:00:1f.2-scsi-1:0:0:0", SYMLINK+="dvd", ENV{GENERATED}="1"

SUBSYSTEM=="block", ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:00:1f.2-scsi-1:0:0:0", SYMLINK+="dvdrw", ENV{GENERATED}="1"

```

The write_cd_rules program referenced in the file doesn't seem to exist.

Can anyone explain to me what is going on? Thanks.

----------

## Gusar

Udev simply doesn't create those links anymore. If you want them, write appropriate rules yourself.

----------

## PaulBredbury

FWIW, the first udev fork contains 60-cdrom_id.rules, which will create /dev/cdrom

----------

## curmudgeon

 *Gusar wrote:*   

> Udev simply doesn't create those links anymore. If you want them, write appropriate rules yourself.

 

They are getting created on ALL of my other machines. The /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-cd.rules looks the same to me:

```

$ dog /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-cd.rules 

# This file was automatically generated by the /lib64/udev/write_cd_rules

# program, run by the cd-aliases-generator.rules rules file.

#

# You can modify it, as long as you keep each rule on a single

# line, and set the $GENERATED variable.

# DVDRAM_GH22LS50 (pci-0000:00:1f.5-scsi-0:0:0:0)

SUBSYSTEM=="block", ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:00:1f.5-scsi-0:0:0:0", SYMLINK+="cdrom", ENV{GENERATED}="1"

SUBSYSTEM=="block", ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:00:1f.5-scsi-0:0:0:0", SYMLINK+="cdrw", ENV{GENERATED}="1"

SUBSYSTEM=="block", ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:00:1f.5-scsi-0:0:0:0", SYMLINK+="dvd", ENV{GENERATED}="1"

SUBSYSTEM=="block", ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:00:1f.5-scsi-0:0:0:0", SYMLINK+="dvdrw", ENV{GENERATED}="1"

```

Basically, I still don't understand WHY they are getting created on all of my machines save one.

----------

## curmudgeon

 *PaulBredbury wrote:*   

> FWIW, the first udev fork contains 60-cdrom_id.rules, which will create /dev/cdrom

 

Just read that (and a few other relevant links and references). Seems like a GREAT idea (and I can't stand pulseaudio either), and something I will move to eventually, but there should be a simple fix (that I can't see for some reason) for this problem using the current udev.

----------

## VoidMage

Just as Gusar said, udev no longer creates those links - this happened even before systemd merge.

See following commits: http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/hotplug/udev.git;a=commit;h=19b66dc57cce27175ff421c4c3a37e4a491b9c01 and http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/hotplug/udev.git;a=commit;h=927f3bc4689d06f22843d2635377c3c1cfca1ba0.

Then upon the merge, write_cd_rules was simply removed (http://cgit.freedesktop.org/systemd/systemd/commit/?id=3e2147858f21943d5f4a781c60f33ac22c6096ed).

The files you've posted is most likely stale.

----------

## curmudgeon

 *VoidMage wrote:*   

> Just as Gusar said, udev no longer creates those links - this happened even before systemd merge.

 

Fine (I have no reason to doubt that).

Please explain what is creating those links on my other machines so that I can replicate it.

I do not have a static /dev directory and am not saving the state on shutdown.

----------

## curmudgeon

Can anyone tell me what creates these links?

----------

## Gusar

 *curmudgeon wrote:*   

> Can anyone tell me what creates these links?

 

An udev rule, of course. Udev itself doesn't ship with one anymore, you can write it yourself. https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7202658.html#7202658

----------

## tld

I'm running sys-fs/udev-171-r9 and was recently going nuts with all this:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-943414-highlight-.html

All the old PCI related rules that apparently used to get created by udev no longer work at all.  Oddly enough, it appears that my usb DVD burner still causes udev to add rules to 70-persistent-cd.rules.  I don't understand that at all.  From what I've read, I thought udev no longer did that at all.

In any case, the only rules I was able to get working on my PCI cd/dvd where ones based on the kernel names sro, sr1 etc.

----------

## Gusar

It's all in the version. If some rule doesn't work, make sure it's actually a valid rule for the particular version you're running, the syntax changed over time.

----------

## curmudgeon

That is what puzzles me.

Both computers are running udev-171-r9 (same USE flags).

As shown above, both of the configuration files are the same (other than the pci slot for the controller).

Is there some way of tracing or debugging this?

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *curmudgeon wrote:*   

> Is there some way of tracing or debugging this?

 

Of course there is. E.g. enable debugging in /etc/udev/udev.conf

```
udev_log="debug"
```

----------

## curmudgeon

 *PaulBredbury wrote:*   

>  *curmudgeon wrote:*   Is there some way of tracing or debugging this? 
> 
> Of course there is. E.g. enable debugging in /etc/udev/udev.conf
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I can't make anything out of this:

```

# /etc/init.d/udev restart

 * WARNING: you are stopping a sysinit service

 * Caching service dependencies ...

custom logging function 0x8c5f008 registered                                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * Stopping udev ...                                                                                                                                                          [ ok ]

custom logging function 0x9ed3008 registered

runtime dir '/run/udev'

calling: info

custom logging function 0x895a008 registered

runtime dir '/run/udev'

calling: info

custom logging function 0x8753008 registered

runtime dir '/run/udev'

calling: info

 * Starting udev ...                                                                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * Populating /dev with existing devices through uevents ...

custom logging function 0x84dc008 registered

runtime dir '/run/udev'

calling: trigger

device 0x84e4218 has devpath '/bus/platform'

device 0x84e4218 has devpath '/bus/cpu'

device 0x84e4218 has devpath '/bus/pci'

device 0x84e4218 has devpath '/bus/i2c'

device 0x84e4218 has devpath '/bus/acpi'

device 0x84e4218 has devpath '/bus/pnp'

device 0x84e4218 has devpath '/bus/scsi'

device 0x84e4218 has devpath '/bus/usb'

device 0x84e4218 has devpath '/bus/serio'

device 0x84e4218 has devpath '/bus/mmc'

device 0x84e4218 has devpath '/bus/sdio'

device 0x84e4218 has devpath '/bus/machinecheck'

device 0x84e4218 has devpath '/bus/clocksource'

device 0x84e4218 has devpath '/bus/event_source'

device 0x84e4218 has devpath '/bus/pci_express'

device 0x84e4218 has devpath '/bus/firewire'

device 0x84e4218 has devpath '/bus/usb-serial'

device 0x84e4218 has devpath '/bus/memstick'

device 0x84e4218 has devpath '/bus/hid'

device 0x84e4218 has devpath '/bus/platform/drivers/alarmtimer'

device 0x84e4218 has devpath '/bus/platform/drivers/i8042'

device 0x84e4218 has devpath '/bus/platform/drivers/pcspkr'

device 0x84e4218 has devpath '/bus/platform/drivers/coretemp'

device 0x84e4218 has devpath '/bus/platform/drivers/iTCO_wdt'

device 0x84e4218 has devpath '/bus/platform/drivers/hp-wmi'

device 0x84e4218 has devpath '/bus/pci/drivers/pcieport'

device 0x84e4218 has devpath '/bus/pci/drivers/ioapic'

device 0x84e4218 has devpath '/bus/pci/drivers/pci-stub'

device 0x84e4218 has devpath '/bus/pci/drivers/agpgart-nvidia'

device 0x84e4218 has devpath '/bus/pci/drivers/nouveau'

device 0x84e4218 has devpath '/bus/pci/drivers/ahci'

device 0x84e4218 has devpath '/bus/pci/drivers/ata_piix'

device 0x84e4218 has devpath '/bus/pci/drivers/r852'

device 0x84e4218 has devpath '/bus/pci/drivers/e1000e'

device 0x84e4218 has devpath '/bus/pci/drivers/iwl3945'

device 0x84e4218 has devpath '/bus/pci/drivers/firewire_ohci'

device 0x84e4218 has devpath '/bus/pci/drivers/yenta_cardbus'

device 0x84e4218 has devpath '/bus/pci/drivers/ehci_hcd'

device 0x84e4218 has devpath '/bus/pci/drivers/uhci_hcd'

device 0x84e4218 has devpath '/bus/pci/drivers/i801_smbus'

device 0x84e4218 has devpath '/bus/pci/drivers/sdhci-pci'

device 0x84e4218 has devpath '/bus/pci/drivers/r592'

device 0x84e4218 has devpath '/bus/pci/drivers/snd_hda_intel'

device 0x84e4218 has devpath '/bus/i2c/drivers/dummy'

device 0x84e4218 has devpath '/bus/i2c/drivers/at24'

device 0x84e4218 has devpath '/bus/i2c/drivers/ir-kbd-i2c'

device 0x84e4218 has devpath '/bus/acpi/drivers/power'

device 0x84e4218 has devpath '/bus/acpi/drivers/ec'

device 0x84e4218 has devpath '/bus/acpi/drivers/pci_root'

device 0x84e4218 has devpath '/bus/acpi/drivers/pci_link'

device 0x84e4218 has devpath '/bus/acpi/drivers/wmi'

device 0x84e4218 has devpath '/bus/acpi/drivers/hpet'

device 0x84e4218 has devpath '/bus/acpi/drivers/ac'

device 0x84e4218 has devpath '/bus/acpi/drivers/button'

device 0x84e4218 has devpath '/bus/acpi/drivers/fan'

device 0x84e4218 has devpath '/bus/acpi/drivers/processor'

device 0x84e4218 has devpath '/bus/acpi/drivers/container'

device 0x84e4218 has devpath '/bus/acpi/drivers/thermal'

device 0x84e4218 has devpath '/bus/acpi/drivers/battery'

device 0x84e4218 has devpath '/bus/pnp/drivers/system'

device 0x84e4218 has devpath '/bus/pnp/drivers/i8042 kbd'

device 0x84e4218 has devpath '/bus/pnp/drivers/i8042 aux'

device 0x84e4218 has devpath '/bus/pnp/drivers/rtc_cmos'

device 0x84e4218 has devpath '/bus/scsi/drivers/sd'

device 0x84e4218 has devpath '/bus/scsi/drivers/sr'

device 0x84e4218 has devpath '/bus/usb/drivers/usbfs'

device 0x84e4218 has devpath '/bus/usb/drivers/hub'

device 0x84e4218 has devpath '/bus/usb/drivers/usb'

device 0x84e4218 has devpath '/bus/usb/drivers/cdc_acm'

device 0x84e4218 has devpath '/bus/usb/drivers/cdc_wdm'

device 0x84e4218 has devpath '/bus/usb/drivers/usb-storage'

device 0x84e4218 has devpath '/bus/usb/drivers/usbserial'

device 0x84e4218 has devpath '/bus/usb/drivers/option'

device 0x84e4218 has devpath '/bus/usb/drivers/sn9c20x'

device 0x84e4218 has devpath '/bus/usb/drivers/uvcvideo'

device 0x84e4218 has devpath '/bus/usb/drivers/usbhid'

device 0x84e4218 has devpath '/bus/serio/drivers/atkbd'

device 0x84e4218 has devpath '/bus/serio/drivers/psmouse'

device 0x84e4218 has devpath '/bus/mmc/drivers/mmcblk'

device 0x84e4218 has devpath '/bus/pci_express/drivers/pcie_pme'

device 0x84e4218 has devpath '/bus/usb-serial/drivers/option1'

device 0x84e4218 has devpath '/bus/hid/drivers/generic-usb'

custom logging function 0x949f008 registered

runtime dir '/run/udev'

calling: trigger

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/platform/regulatory.0'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/platform/pcspkr'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/platform/alarmtimer'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/platform/i8042'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/platform/coretemp.0'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/platform/iTCO_wdt'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/platform/hp-wmi'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/system/cpu/cpu0'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/system/cpu/cpu1'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:00.0'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.0'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.0'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.1'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.2'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.2'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.3'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1e.0'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.0'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.1'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.3'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.0/0000:01:00.0'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.0/0000:02:00.0'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.2/0000:05:00.0'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1e.0/0000:07:05.0'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1e.0/0000:07:05.1'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1e.0/0000:07:05.2'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1e.0/0000:07:05.3'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.0/0000:01:00.0/i2c-0'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.0/0000:01:00.0/i2c-1'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.0/0000:01:00.0/i2c-2'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/LNXSYSTM:00'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXCPU:00'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXCPU:01'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0E:00'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/ACPI0003:00'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0A:00'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0D:00'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C14:00'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/PNP0C02:00'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:01'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:01/device:02'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:01/device:02/device:03'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:01/device:02/device:04'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:01/device:02/device:05'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:01/device:02/device:06'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:07'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:07/device:08'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:07/device:09'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:07/device:0a'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:07/device:0b'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:07/device:0c'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:0d'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:0e'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:0e/device:0f'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:10'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:11'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:11/device:12'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:13'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:14'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:15'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:16'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:16/device:17'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:16/device:17/device:18'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:16/device:17/device:19'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:1a'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:1b'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:1b/device:1c'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:1b/device:1d'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:1e'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:1e/PNP0C0F:00'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:1e/PNP0C0F:01'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:1e/PNP0C0F:02'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:1e/PNP0C0F:03'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:1e/PNP0C0F:04'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:1e/PNP0C0F:05'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:1e/PNP0C0F:06'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:1e/PNP0C0F:07'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:1e/PNP0C09:00'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:1e/PNP0200:00'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:1e/PNP0103:00'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:1e/PNP0000:00'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:1e/PNP0C04:00'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:1e/PNP0C02:01'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:1e/PNP0C02:02'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:1e/PNP0B00:00'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:1e/PNP0100:00'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:1e/HPQ0006:00'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:1e/PNP0303:00'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:1e/SYN012B:00'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:1f'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:1f/device:20'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:1f/device:20/device:21'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:1f/device:20/device:22'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:23'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:23/device:24'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:23/device:25'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:26'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:27'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:27/LNXTHERM:00'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pnp0/00:00'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pnp0/00:01'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pnp0/00:02'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pnp0/00:03'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pnp0/00:04'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pnp0/00:05'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pnp0/00:06'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pnp0/00:07'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pnp0/00:08'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pnp0/00:09'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/ata1/host0'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/ata2/host1'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/ata3/host2'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/ata4/host3'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.1/ata5/host4'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.1/ata6/host5'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/ata1/host0/target0:0:0'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/ata1/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.1/ata5/host4/target4:0:0'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.1/ata5/host4/target4:0:0/4:0:0:0'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-0:1.0'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-0:1.0'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb3'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb3/3-0:1.0'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.2/usb4'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.2/usb4/4-0:1.0'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.3/usb5'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.3/usb5/5-0:1.0'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-4'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-4/1-4:1.0'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-4/1-4:1.1'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/platform/i8042/serio0'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/platform/i8042/serio1'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/system/machinecheck/machinecheck0'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/system/machinecheck/machinecheck1'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/system/clocksource/clocksource0'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/cpu'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/breakpoint'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/software'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.0/0000:00:01.0:pcie08'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.0/0000:00:1c.0:pcie08'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.1/0000:00:1c.1:pcie08'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.2/0000:00:1c.2:pcie08'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1e.0/0000:07:05.0/fw0'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/bdi/default'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/bdi/mtd-unmap'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/bdi/mtd-romap'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/bdi/mtd-rwmap'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/bdi/8:0'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/bdi/11:0'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/pci_bus/0000:00'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.0/pci_bus/0000:01'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.0/pci_bus/0000:02'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.1/pci_bus/0000:03'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.2/pci_bus/0000:05'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1e.0/pci_bus/0000:07'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/tty/tty'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/tty/console'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/tty/tty0'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/tty/tty1'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/tty/tty2'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/tty/tty3'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/tty/tty4'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/tty/tty5'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/tty/tty6'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/tty/tty7'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/tty/tty8'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/tty/tty9'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/tty/tty10'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/tty/tty11'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/tty/tty12'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/tty/tty13'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/tty/tty14'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/tty/tty15'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/tty/tty16'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/tty/tty17'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/tty/tty18'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/tty/tty19'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/tty/tty20'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/tty/tty21'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/tty/tty22'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/tty/tty23'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/tty/tty24'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/tty/tty25'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/tty/tty26'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/tty/tty27'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/tty/tty28'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/tty/tty29'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/tty/tty30'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/tty/tty31'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/tty/tty32'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/tty/tty33'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/tty/tty34'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/tty/tty35'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/tty/tty36'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/tty/tty37'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/tty/tty38'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/tty/tty39'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/tty/tty40'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/tty/tty41'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/tty/tty42'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/tty/tty43'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/tty/tty44'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/tty/tty45'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/tty/tty46'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/tty/tty47'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/tty/tty48'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/tty/tty49'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/tty/tty50'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/tty/tty51'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/tty/tty52'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/tty/tty53'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/tty/tty54'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/tty/tty55'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/tty/tty56'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/tty/tty57'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/tty/tty58'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/tty/tty59'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/tty/tty60'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/tty/tty61'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/tty/tty62'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/tty/tty63'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/tty/ptmx'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/vtconsole/vtcon0'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/vtconsole/vtcon1'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/ata1/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0/block/sda'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.1/ata5/host4/target4:0:0/4:0:0:0/block/sr0'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/ata1/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0/block/sda/sda1'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/ata1/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0/block/sda/sda2'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/ata1/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0/block/sda/sda5'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/ata1/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0/block/sda/sda6'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/ata1/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0/block/sda/sda7'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/ata1/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0/block/sda/sda8'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/ata1/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0/block/sda/sda9'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/ata1/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0/block/sda/sda10'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/ata1/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0/block/sda/sda11'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/ata1/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0/block/sda/sda12'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/ata1/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0/block/sda/sda13'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/misc/vga_arbiter'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/misc/mcelog'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/misc/snapshot'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/misc/fuse'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/misc/hpet'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/misc/loop-control'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/misc/pktcdvd'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/misc/watchdog'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/misc/device-mapper'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/misc/cpu_dma_latency'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/misc/network_latency'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/misc/network_throughput'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/graphics/fbcon'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.0/0000:01:00.0/graphics/fb0'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/ata1/host0/scsi_host/host0'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/ata2/host1/scsi_host/host1'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/ata3/host2/scsi_host/host2'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/ata4/host3/scsi_host/host3'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.1/ata5/host4/scsi_host/host4'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.1/ata6/host5/scsi_host/host5'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/ata1/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0/scsi_device/0:0:0:0'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.1/ata5/host4/target4:0:0/4:0:0:0/scsi_device/4:0:0:0'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/ata1/link1/ata_link/link1'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/ata2/link2/ata_link/link2'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/ata3/link3/ata_link/link3'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/ata4/link4/ata_link/link4'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.1/ata5/link5/ata_link/link5'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.1/ata6/link6/ata_link/link6'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/ata1/ata_port/ata1'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/ata2/ata_port/ata2'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/ata3/ata_port/ata3'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/ata4/ata_port/ata4'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.1/ata5/ata_port/ata5'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.1/ata6/ata_port/ata6'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/ata1/link1/dev1.0/ata_device/dev1.0'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/ata2/link2/dev2.0/ata_device/dev2.0'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/ata3/link3/dev3.0/ata_device/dev3.0'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/ata4/link4/dev4.0/ata_device/dev4.0'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.1/ata5/link5/dev5.0/ata_device/dev5.0'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.1/ata5/link5/dev5.1/ata_device/dev5.1'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.1/ata6/link6/dev6.0/ata_device/dev6.0'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.1/ata6/link6/dev6.1/ata_device/dev6.1'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input1'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0D:00/input/input2'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input3'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/input/mice'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0/event0'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input1/event1'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0D:00/input/input2/event2'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input3/event3'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input4'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input4/event4'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input5'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input5/event5'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/input/input6'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/input/input6/event6'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-4/1-4:1.0/input/input7'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-4/1-4:1.0/input/input7/event7'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input8'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input8/mouse0'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input8/event8'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pnp0/00:07/rtc/rtc0'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/ACPI0003:00/power_supply/ACAD'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0A:00/power_supply/BAT0'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/hwmon/hwmon0'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.0/0000:01:00.0/hwmon/hwmon1'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/platform/coretemp.0/hwmon/hwmon2'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1e.0/0000:07:05.1/mmc_host/mmc0'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.0/0000:02:00.0/leds/phy0-led'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1e.0/0000:07:05.1/leds/mmc0::'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/wmi/5FB7F034-2C63-45E9-BE91-3D44E2C707E4'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/wmi/95F24279-4D7B-4334-9387-ACCDC67EF61C'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/wmi/05901221-D566-11D1-B2F0-00A0C9062910'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/wmi/D0992BD4-A47C-4EFE-B072-324AEC92296C'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/sound/timer'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/sound/seq'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/sound/sequencer'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/sound/sequencer2'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/pcmC0D1p'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/adsp'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/pcmC0D0p'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/pcmC0D0c'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/dsp'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/audio'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/controlC0'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/mixer'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/net/lo'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/net/dummy0'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.2/0000:05:00.0/net/eth0'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.0/0000:02:00.0/net/wlan0'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/net/sit0'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/net/ip6tnl0'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.0/0000:02:00.0/ieee80211/phy0'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/mem/mem'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/mem/null'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/mem/port'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/mem/zero'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/mem/full'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/mem/random'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/mem/urandom'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/mem/kmsg'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/vc/vcs'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/vc/vcsa'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/vc/vcs1'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/vc/vcsa1'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/vc/vcs2'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/vc/vcsa2'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/vc/vcs3'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/vc/vcsa3'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/vc/vcs4'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/vc/vcsa4'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/vc/vcs5'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/vc/vcsa5'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/vc/vcs6'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/vc/vcsa6'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/vc/vcs8'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/vc/vcsa8'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/vc/vcs9'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/vc/vcsa9'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/vc/vcs10'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/vc/vcsa10'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/vc/vcs11'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/vc/vcsa11'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/vc/vcs12'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/vc/vcsa12'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/thermal/cooling_device0'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/thermal/cooling_device1'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/thermal/thermal_zone0'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/msr/msr0'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/msr/msr1'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/cpuid/cpu0'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/cpuid/cpu1'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/ata1/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0/bsg/0:0:0:0'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.1/ata5/host4/target4:0:0/4:0:0:0/bsg/4:0:0:0'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/kcopy/kcopy00'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/kcopy/kcopy01'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/kcopy/kcopy02'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/kcopy/kcopy03'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/kcopy/kcopy04'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/kcopy/kcopy05'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/kcopy/kcopy06'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/kcopy/kcopy07'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/kcopy/kcopy08'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/kcopy/kcopy09'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/kcopy/kcopy10'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/kcopy/kcopy11'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/kcopy/kcopy12'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/kcopy/kcopy13'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/kcopy/kcopy14'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/kcopy/kcopy15'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/kcopy/kcopy16'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/kcopy/kcopy17'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/kcopy/kcopy18'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/kcopy/kcopy19'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/kcopy/kcopy20'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/kcopy/kcopy21'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/kcopy/kcopy22'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/kcopy/kcopy23'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/kcopy/kcopy24'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/kcopy/kcopy25'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/kcopy/kcopy26'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/kcopy/kcopy27'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/kcopy/kcopy28'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/kcopy/kcopy29'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/kcopy/kcopy30'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/kcopy/kcopy31'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/kcopy/kcopy32'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/kcopy/kcopy33'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/kcopy/kcopy34'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/kcopy/kcopy35'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/kcopy/kcopy36'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/kcopy/kcopy37'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/kcopy/kcopy38'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/kcopy/kcopy39'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/kcopy/kcopy40'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/kcopy/kcopy41'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/kcopy/kcopy42'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/kcopy/kcopy43'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/kcopy/kcopy44'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/kcopy/kcopy45'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/kcopy/kcopy46'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/kcopy/kcopy47'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/kcopy/kcopy48'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/kcopy/kcopy49'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/kcopy/kcopy50'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/kcopy/kcopy51'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/kcopy/kcopy52'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/kcopy/kcopy53'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/kcopy/kcopy54'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/kcopy/kcopy55'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/kcopy/kcopy56'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/kcopy/kcopy57'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/kcopy/kcopy58'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/kcopy/kcopy59'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/kcopy/kcopy60'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/kcopy/kcopy61'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/kcopy/kcopy62'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/kcopy/kcopy63'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/virtual/drm/ttm'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.0/0000:01:00.0/drm/controlD64'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.0/0000:01:00.0/drm/card0'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.0/0000:01:00.0/drm/card0/card0-LVDS-1'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.0/0000:01:00.0/drm/card0/card0-VGA-1'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.0/0000:01:00.0/drm/card0/card0-HDMI-A-1'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.0/0000:01:00.0/drm/card0/card0-TV-1'

device 0x94af238 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/ata1/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0/scsi_disk/0:0:0:0'

device 0x94b74c8 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/ata1/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0/scsi_generic/sg0'

device 0x94b74c8 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.1/ata5/host4/target4:0:0/4:0:0:0/scsi_generic/sg1'

device 0x94b74c8 has devpath '/devices/virtual/ppp/ppp'

device 0x94b74c8 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.0/0000:01:00.0/i2c-0/i2c-dev/i2c-0'

device 0x94b74c8 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.0/0000:01:00.0/i2c-1/i2c-dev/i2c-1'

device 0x94b74c8 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.0/0000:01:00.0/i2c-2/i2c-dev/i2c-2'

device 0x94b74c8 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-4/1-4:1.0/video4linux/video0'

device 0x94b74c8 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1e.0/0000:07:05.2/memstick_host/memstick0'                                                                          [ ok ]

 * Waiting for uevents to be processed ...

custom logging function 0x8ace008 registered

runtime dir '/run/udev'

calling: settle                                                                                                                                                               [ ok ]

custom logging function 0x965d008 registered

runtime dir '/run/udev'

calling: control

```

----------

## curmudgeon

I have been looking (again) at this page:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/udev-guide.xml

Although it was updated just a few days ago, it links to (and recommends):

http://www.reactivated.net/udevrules.php

which was apparently last updated in 2008 (with the copyright notice last updated in 2006). Maybe that was a good guide to create rules at the time, but it mentions commands like udevcontrol, udevtest, and udevtrigger, which simply don't exist.

I wish someone (who understands this, which I obviously don't) would write some up to date documentation.

Why is getting the system to create /dev/cdrom and /dev/dvd links so difficult? I would think that everyone would want this.

----------

## Gusar

 *curmudgeon wrote:*   

> Why is getting the system to create /dev/cdrom and /dev/dvd links so difficult?

 

I provided a link to a really, really simple rule that works. You only have one drive, you don't need anything more sophisticated than that.

----------

## curmudgeon

I am still trying to understand this in a more general sense. :)

For the machine that never had a problem:

```

# udevadm info --query=property --name=/dev/sr0

UDEV_LOG=3

DEVPATH=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.5/ata5/host4/target4:0:0/4:0:0:0/block/sr0

MAJOR=11

MINOR=0

DEVNAME=/dev/sr0

DEVTYPE=disk

SUBSYSTEM=block

ID_CDROM=1

ID_CDROM_CD=1

ID_CDROM_CD_R=1

ID_CDROM_CD_RW=1

ID_CDROM_DVD=1

ID_CDROM_DVD_R=1

ID_CDROM_DVD_RW=1

ID_CDROM_DVD_RAM=1

ID_CDROM_DVD_PLUS_R=1

ID_CDROM_DVD_PLUS_RW=1

ID_CDROM_DVD_PLUS_R_DL=1

ID_CDROM_MRW=1

ID_CDROM_MRW_W=1

ID_ATA=1

ID_TYPE=cd

ID_BUS=ata

ID_MODEL=HL-DT-ST_DVDRAM_GH22LS50

ID_MODEL_ENC=HL-DT-ST\x20DVDRAM\x20GH22LS50\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20

ID_REVISION=TL01

ID_SERIAL=HL-DT-ST_DVDRAM_GH22LS50_00000000000

ID_SERIAL_SHORT=00000000000

ID_ATA_FEATURE_SET_PM=1

ID_ATA_FEATURE_SET_PM_ENABLED=0

ID_ATA_SATA=1

ID_ATA_SATA_SIGNAL_RATE_GEN1=1

ID_WWN=0x5001480000000000

ID_WWN_WITH_EXTENSION=0x5001480000000000

ID_PATH=pci-0000:00:1f.5-scsi-0:0:0:0

GENERATED=1

UDISKS_PRESENTATION_NOPOLICY=0

DEVLINKS=/dev/scd0 /dev/disk/by-id/ata-HL-DT-ST_DVDRAM_GH22LS50_K4Y97BL0819 /dev/disk/by-path/pci-0000:00:1f.5-scsi-0:0:0:0 /dev/disk/by-id/wwn-0x5001480000000000 /dev/cdrom /dev/cdrw /dev/dvd /dev/dvdrw

```

On the other machine:

```

# udevadm info --query=property --name=/dev/sr0

UDEV_LOG=3

DEVPATH=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/ata2/host1/target1:0:0/1:0:0:0/block/sr0

MAJOR=11

MINOR=0

DEVNAME=/dev/sr0

DEVTYPE=disk

SUBSYSTEM=block

ID_ATA=1

ID_TYPE=cd

ID_BUS=ata

ID_MODEL=PHILIPS_DVD+_-RW_SDVD8820

ID_MODEL_ENC=PHILIPS\x20DVD+\x2f-RW\x20SDVD8820\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20

ID_REVISION=AD18

ID_SERIAL=PHILIPS_DVD+_-RW_SDVD8820

UDISKS_PRESENTATION_NOPOLICY=0

DEVLINKS=/dev/scd0 /dev/disk/by-id/ata-PHILIPS_DVD+_-RW_SDVD8820

```

I can certainly see why the original rules (ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*") aren't creating the links now, but why are all of the ID_CDROM variables missing?

----------

